#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到....

## 賽茲恩·奧

新獸特來報到～～～～
生物們早....這裡是已經過世的蛇獸人....奧....名字僅此一字....是的....
此蛇有時會很沉默....有時會比較惡搞（比較冷的那種）....有時會一本正經....有時會很瘋....
而且會不定期存在....不定期消失....
心情好時可能在畫畫....也可能會遊戲....或者去游泳....
心情壞時可能在畫畫....也可能會遊戲....或者去打羽毛球....
心情不好不壞時一定不在畫畫....也一定不在遊戲....但有可能去游泳....也可能去聚會....或者在聊天....
總之是個變化無常的怪異生物....yeah～....就是如此....XD

----------


## 幻魂血牙

奧你好~
我是很懶的血牙
歡迎來到狼樂
有空去聊天室走走喔OUO
祝你在這裡待得愉快

----------


## 黑倫

奧你好~ 歡迎來到樂園www
我是虎獸黑倫owo/
我也喜歡游泳 老虎也是會游的www
歡迎澳有空時來聊天室玩owo

----------


## 戀風

蛇獸人呢
奧，你好啊，我是戀風是頭毛龍
好奇冬天你會不會冬眠呢?OwO

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

> 奧你好~
> 我是很懶的血牙
> 歡迎來到狼樂
> 有空去聊天室走走喔OUO
> 祝你在這裡待得愉快





> 奧你好~ 歡迎來到樂園www
> 我是虎獸黑倫owo/
> 我也喜歡游泳 老虎也是會游的www
> 歡迎澳有空時來聊天室玩owo


血牙好～
黑輪好～
聊天時聊的超開心～XD




> 蛇獸人呢
> 奧，你好啊，我是戀風是頭毛龍
> 好奇冬天你會不會冬眠呢?OwO


戀風好～
毛龍很優雅的～
冬天不會冬眠的XD
....反倒是比較怕熱....

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

小奧奧強勢登場了，
真是讓我涕淚俱下阿！
這一次會比較久吧？
可愛的小奧奧君：)

----------


## Norya.Polaris

奧你好歐OWO//歡迎來到樂園>W<
我是諾雅>W<是一隻花豹歐OWO//
蛇獸人耶OWO//第一次看到>W<好酷>W<////
是說樂園其實很好玩而且處處藏滿驚喜的歐歐OWO//(????
無聊時歡迎常常來聊天室作客((???XDDDD
裡頭也是通滿驚喜的歐WWWWW
祝福你在狼樂過得愉快>W<///
以上>W<

----------


## 雷澤龍也

蛇獸人很特別呢  很高興來到狼樂
在下我也很喜歡游泳呢  只是我通常都游海泳或潛水
我不太喜歡游泳池 討厭很多人的地方xdd

----------


## ワラワラ

奧你好呦
原來心情好跟心情壞的運動不同呢XD

啊啊抱歉抱歉我真失禮

這裡是羽蛇的斯賓賽(立正
很高興認識你

----------


## ワラワラ

慢著！
剛剛突然意識到，所以我們是某種程度上的血親!?!?(驚

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

> 小奧奧強勢登場了，
> 真是讓我涕淚俱下阿！
> 這一次會比較久吧？
> 可愛的小奧奧君：)


= -||||....我比你大 比你大 比你大啊！
....不要老叫我小奧奧....你讀起來讓我毛骨悚然有木有....oYz
還有....感謝卡羅 沙拉 的歡迎～～～～（踢飛




> 奧你好歐OWO//歡迎來到樂園>W<
> 我是諾雅>W<是一隻花豹歐OWO//
> 蛇獸人耶OWO//第一次看到>W<好酷>W<////
> 是說樂園其實很好玩而且處處藏滿驚喜的歐歐OWO//(????
> 無聊時歡迎常常來聊天室作客((???XDDDD
> 裡頭也是通滿驚喜的歐WWWWW
> 祝福你在狼樂過得愉快>W<///
> 以上>W<


咦？是花豹麼～優雅而敏捷的花豹很喜歡呢～XD





> 蛇獸人很特別呢  很高興來到狼樂
> 在下我也很喜歡游泳呢  只是我通常都游海泳或潛水
> 我不太喜歡游泳池 討厭很多人的地方xdd


潛泳還可以....不過海泳....好強啊！不愧是龍族！
夏日的游泳館簡直....人滿為患....除非特殊時段不然根本遊不起來....




> 奧你好呦
> 原來心情好跟心情壞的運動不同呢XD
> 
> 啊啊抱歉抱歉我真失禮
> 
> 這裡是羽蛇的斯賓賽(立正
> 很高興認識你
> 
> 慢著！
> 剛剛突然意識到，所以我們是某種程度上的血親!?!?(驚


斯寶賽好呦～
羽蛇可是南美古老文化中的太陽神啊！
如此血親簡直興奮XD

----------


## 拉吉

你好
蛇 感覺很特別
已經先看過你的圖了...
畫得很好很棒 很喜歡奇幻的感覺

我是 拉吉 請多指教...

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

> 你好
> 蛇 感覺很特別
> 已經先看過你的圖了...
> 畫得很好很棒 很喜歡奇幻的感覺
> 
> 我是 拉吉 請多指教...


拉吉早～感謝對圖的喜歡XD
奧爭取以後可以畫得更好些 以此回報大家XD

----------

